# Squiglet :)



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

very nice


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Ohmygosh!!! I love it sooooooo much. You got all his features right too. His funny little one eyebrow and how one eye doesn't have much black underneath!!!

That is so so awesome. Thank you for taking the time to draw him! :love4: Squiggy feels very special and important now. LOL

I'm going to print this and hang it up.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay Im glad you like it


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

gorgeous picture  

Squiglet has some of my favorite markings, they are so random yet distinguished


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome job! :hello1: It looks great!

I'm a Squiglet marking's fan too  I love that little splash of cuteness above his eye! :love7:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Im a huge Squiglet fan to. Great drawing x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very good x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow, great job!! Looks just like him!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome, fantastic job!


----------

